# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Ndërron jetë në spital Lirak Bejko

## daniel00

*Perpara se kjo teme te fshihet apo te bashkohet me nje tjeter , me duket me vend te permendet sakrifica ekstreme e ketij njeriu qe u sha dhe u tall nga militantet servil dhe kafshe qe ka ky forum .* 


Ndërron jetë në Bari ish-grevisti i te perndjekurve, Lirak Bejko 




 Ndërron jetë Lirak Bejko. Ish i përndjekuri politik nuk ka mundur ti mbijetojë plagëve të marra në aktin e vetëflijimit gjatë grevës së urisë mbajtur pak kohë më parë. 46-vjeçari Bejko ndërroi jetë në spitalin e Barit, si shkak i djegieve së gradës së tretë. 
 Ai u vetëdogj pas të njëjtit akt të kryer nga Gjegj Ndreca. Ky fundit arriti ti mbijetojë plagëve pas kurimit intensiv në një spital të Selanikut. Bejko u dërgua shpejt në Bari, dy ditë pas vetëdjegies. Por nëse Gjergji pati djegie në 25% të trupit dhe shokët arritën tia fikin më shpejt flakët, Bejko u dogj në 50% të trupit
 Pas 31 ditësh në grevë, grevistët thanë në përmbyllje të saj se pavarësisht se nuk arritën të realizojnë kërkesat e tyre për dëmshpërblimin e viteve të burgut të kryer në kohën e komunizmit, ia dolën të ndërgjegjësojnë shoqërinë shqiptare mbi problemin e tyre.

www.ikub.al

----------


## Station

Ndjes i pastë shpirti këtij njeriu që asnjëherë nuk e lanë të kishte qetësi.
Në kohën e komunizmit e çuan në burg për mendimet e tijë me 20 vjet.
Në kohën e "demokracisë" ishte jashtë burgut por më mirë të ishte në burg se sa jashtë tijë me atë jetesë që e detyruan të bënte.
Lirak Bejko i rezistoi torturave të egra fizike të burgjeve por nuk i rrezistoi dot torturave të shpirtit që i bëri mospërfillja e  pushtetit "demokratik".
Ngushëllime familjes së Tijë.

----------


## Nete

Ore njerez nuk e kuptoj,pse e kane lene te digjet deri ne ate shkalle,ata qe e kane pare!!

Ngushllime familjes.

----------


## Izadora

Ngushellime familjareve :-))

Eshte me te vertet nje veprim ekstrem !

----------


## daniel00

*
Ndërron jetë Lirak Bejko, u vetëdogj në grevë*

TIRANE- Ish-i përndjekuri politik Lirak Bejko ndërron jetë në një spital në Bari, duke mos i mbijetuar djegies së rëndë në mbi 50% të trupit. 

Lajmi konfirmohet për 'News 24' nga familjarët e Lirak Bejkos, të cilët sqarojnë se ish- i përndjekuri ndërroi jetë sot rreth orës 11:30 në poliklinikën qendrore të Barit.

Lirak Bejko e ndërmori aktin e vetëflijimit më datën 10 tetor, që përkonte me ditën e 19 të grevës së urisë së ish-të përndjekurve, në shenjë proteste ndaj mos plotësimit të kërkesave të tyre, më kryesorja dëmshpërblimi për vitet e burgut. 

47-vjeçari është cuar qetësisht nga çadra në kohën që 'News 24' transmetonte pamjet live, ka dalë në një minioborr të improvizuar dhe pasi ka derdhur benzinë mbi rrobat e trupit, ka ndezur çakmakun. Ai është mbuluar menjëherë nga flakët, të cilat për disa sekonda i janë përhapur në të gjithë trupin.

Nën thirrjet, "Mos", "Shpejt çohuni!","Ujë", shokë të grevës, ish-të përndjekur politikë kanë hedhur menjëherë batanije dhe ujë mbi trupin e Bejkos duke shuar me vështirësi flakët, ndërsa pamjet tronditëse të djegies së tij të transmetuara nga 'News 24' bënë sakaq xhiron e botës.

Fillimisht Bejko u shtrua në Spitalin Nënë Tereza në QSUT, nga ku mjekët deklaruan se Bejko kishte pësuar djegie në mbi 50% të trupit, çka i shkaktoi më tej edhe komplikacione. Duke parë që gjendja ishte e rëndë, Partia Socialiste i ka ardhur në ndihmë dhe e ka dërguar për kurim në spitalin e Barit, ku edhe humbi jetën.

Para Bejkos një xhest të tillë e ndërmori edhe ish-i burgosiuri Gjergj Ndreca, i cili ka mundur tu mbijetojë flakëve dhe ka lënë tashmë ambjentet e spitalit. 

Të burgosurit politikë hynë në grevë urie duke reaguar ndaj shurdhërisë së qeverisë siç shprehen ata, për të plotësuar kërkesat që lidhen me dëmshpërblimet e viteve të burgut. 

*NËNA E LIRAK BEJKOS: TA GËNJENIN, POR VETËM TA NXIRRNIN NGA GREVA* 

Jurxhi Bejko, nëna e ish-të përndjekurit politik, Lirak Bejko i cili humbi jetën sot në poliklinikën qendrore të Barit, në një intervistë për gazetarin e News 24 Spartak Koka rrëfen jetën e të birit, nga koha e burgut dhe deri tek greva e urisë, për të cilën ajo shton se Liraku nuk iu kishte treguar. 

Ai hyri në burg që 16-vjec, e dënuan me 10 vjet burg, po pas ardhjes së demokracisë bëri 6 vjet burg...më thoshte që njërin vesh ma kanë dëmtuar në burg me aparatura, nuk dëgjonte. Nuk e dija fare që do hynte në grevë, nuk ka folur fare me ne..Ne e kemi mbështetur, edhe vëllezërit, po cfarë ti bënim, ai ishte pa shtëpi, nuk kishte punë, rrëfen e moshuara. 

Nëna e Bejkos lëshoi edhe një apel për qeverinë. Qeveria ti thoshte një fjalë të mirë, le ta gënjenin po ti thoshin një fjalë të mirë që të dilte nga greva.

(ma.ar/BalkanWeb)

----------


## ilia spiro

> *Perpara se kjo teme te fshihet apo te bashkohet me nje tjeter , me duket me vend te permendet sakrifica ekstreme e ketij njeriu qe u sha dhe u tall nga militantet servil dhe kafshe qe ka ky forum .* 
> 
> 
> Ndërron jetë në Bari ish-grevisti i te perndjekurve, Lirak Bejko 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ndërron jetë Lirak Bejko. Ish i përndjekuri politik nuk ka mundur ti mbijetojë plagëve të marra në aktin e vetëflijimit gjatë grevës së urisë mbajtur pak kohë më parë. 46-vjeçari Bejko ndërroi jetë në spitalin e Barit, si shkak i djegieve së gradës së tretë. 
> ...


kjo ishte si pune vetevrasje,....por jam i sigurt se nuk ka patur ndonje sensibilizim ne shoqerine shqiptare,..vetevrasja ishte per pune lekesh
sipas kesaj llogjike duhet te vetedigjen 500 mije pensioniste

----------


## ATMAN

Nje Viktime Tjeter Me Shume Qe  Rendon Ne Koshencen E Semure Te Sali Berishes 

Ngushellime Familjes

----------


## POKO

*46 vjec ???...ne 90-91 u liruan te gjithe te burgosurit...qe i bie qe ky te kish qen jo me shume se 23-24 vjec atehere...maksimumi 6-7 vite burg do ket ber para se te lirohej.

po ato qe kane ber nga 20 vite e lart,duhet ti fusin dinamitin vehtes thoni ju ???*


Ministria e Financave zbardh shumat e parave qe kane marre grevistet
Rozeta Rapushi
Ministria e Financave zbardhi dje te gjitha shifrat se sa para kane perfituar nga demshperblimi te gjithe ish te denuarit politike, te perfshire ne greve urie por edhe ne total kjo pjese e shoqerise. Ne emer te ketij institucioni, Sekretari i Pergjithshem, Dorjan Teliti, sqaroi se ne zbatim te ligjit per demshperblimin e ish te perndjekurve politike, te gjithe personat, perfshire edhe ata ne greve urie, kane marre nga kjo qeveri duke filluar nga janari i vitit 2009 deri me 30 shtator 2012, gjithsej dhe per nderprerje 5.6 miliarde leke ose 56 milione dollare. "Kesti i pare eshte shlyer per te gjithe ata qe sot te manipuluar politikisht jane ne greve urie. Ne informacion qe po japim, nuk perfshihen dhenia e banesave apo privatizimet qe kane perfituar qofshin keto ish-ndermarrje, hotele, magazine apo prona te tjera shteterore, per te cilat do t'ju informojme ne ditet ne vijim", - tha Teliti, duke deklaruar keshtu se perfitimet e tyre perfshijne nje rreth me te gjere. Duke hyre ne detaje, ai tha se "personi, te cilin e ndezen flake per qellime kriminale, Gjergj Ndreca me numer dosje 17709, ka marre kestin e pare te pageses ne shumen 291.750 leke te reja ose afersisht 3 mije dollare, nderkohe qe nga ligjet e meparshme, po te qeverise se djathte, ka perfituar 700 mije leke letra me vlere (7.000 dollare), te perdorura per privatizime te pronave publike", - vijoi Teliti. Duke marre me radhe personat, ish te denuar politike te perfshire ne greven e urise, Sekretari i Pergjithshem i Ministrise se Financave, tha se edhe Perikli Shqevi ka marre demshperblim nga shteti si ish i denuar politik. "Shqevi, i cili eshte zjarrvenesi qe i ndezi flaken shokut te tij Ndreca, i datelindjes 1957 me numer dosje 16.878, ka marre deri me sot 585.753 leke ose 5800 dollare, si dhe 1.129.973 letra me vlere (mbi 11.000 mije dollare)", - shtoi Teliti. Sipas tij, ne bashkepunim me perfaqesuesit dhe Shoqaten e te Perndjekurve Politike jane vendosur edhe prioritetet e pagesave per personat qe jane gjalle dhe mbi 65 vjec per te perfituar kestin e dyte, nderkohe qe shtoi se ne ditet ne vijim do te fillojne pagesat edhe per personat nen 65 vjec. "Ne total, te gjithe jane paguar per kestin e pare 8.350.245 leke (afersisht 83 mije dollare) dhe nga kesti i dyte kane perfituar deri me sot 2.734.466 leke (afersisht 28 mije dollare), por, sikurse ju thashe, eshte nje proces qe vazhdon pa nderprerje", - shtoi Teliti. Ai theksoi se te gjithe personat, te cilet kane hyre ne greve, kane perfituar deri me sot gjithashtu edhe 14.282.370 leke letra nga privatizimet ose afersisht 143 mije dollare. "Fondi i vene ne dispozicion deri me sot prej 65 milione dollaresh eshte nje proces i panderprere demshperblimi", - vijoi informimin Teliti. 

*Tarifa per demshperblimin e ish te denuarve politike, 18.6$ ne dite 
*
Sekretari i Pergjithshem i Ministrise se Financave, Dorjan Teliti, ne reagimin e tij ndaj greves se urise se ish te denuarve politike dhe pershkallezimin e saj, tha se asnje qindarke nuk u eshte dhene atyre nga qeverite e meparshme socialiste. "Ky eshte nje demshperblim, i cili filloi gjate qeverisjes se djathte pas vitit 1992, u nderpre gjate qeverisjes socialiste dhe rifilloi dhe po kryhet perseri vetem nga kjo mazhorance. Vlera e demshperblimit te dhene nga kjo qeveri, eshte me e larta e dhene nga cdo vend tjeter ish-komunist ne bote", - tha Teliti. Sipas tij, tarifa per demshperblim e aplikuar nga qeveria shqiptare, eshte 18.6 dollare ne dite. "Ky eshte qendrimi i kesaj qeverie ndaj kesaj shtrese te perndjekurish, te cileve sigurisht kompensimi financiar nuk mund t'ju ktheje vitet e humbura, por rivendos drejtesine e munguar dhe eshte konfirmim i vemendjes se kesaj mazhorance ndaj kesaj shtrese", - u shpreh ai. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=J9oyM-jfTvY


*c'neh kameramani ne castin "e duhur" aty?*

*si eshte e mundur shishja e benzines mes tyre edhe pse pati nje rast te tille? Kur kercenon tjetri me vet-vrasje gjeja e pare qe ndodh eshte izolimi i tij.*

*Problemi eshte se keta ekstremistet nuk respektojne ligjin dhe jo se shteti nuk repsekton ligjin. Ligj per demshperblimet ka dhe ju a ka mundesuar kjo qeveri e djathte.
Problemi eshte se keta injorantet kokepalare nuk kane respekt per jeten e tyre dhe rrjedhimisht si mund te ket dikush tjeter me teper respekt se ata vete per vete?
Problem eshte se i beni iso tifozlleku nje ngjarje te shemtuar qe pavarsisht arsyes nuk duhet te pranohet kurre si normalitet shoqeror!*

----------


## _MALSORI_

> *Perpara se kjo teme te fshihet apo te bashkohet me nje tjeter , me duket me vend te permendet sakrifica ekstreme e ketij njeriu qe u sha dhe u tall nga militantet servil dhe
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 kafshe
> 			
> 		
> 
>  qe ka ky forum .*


ka shume mundesi qe kafsha me e madhe te jesh ti..

----------


## POKO

*Zjarrin e bllokova me trup, skthehem i gjallë se kam borxhe*

kush ka borxhe,benzine e cakmak dhe u zgjidhe cdo gje...njerez te cmendur hesapi

*padishahu kerkon kurban...*

----------


## pranvera bica

...ngushellime familjes...i ri i gjoriii!

----------


## Endri_

> *Problemi eshte se keta ekstremistet nuk respektojne ligjin dhe jo se shteti nuk repsekton ligjin. Ligj per demshperblimet ka dhe ju a ka mundesuar kjo qeveri e djathte.
> Problemi eshte se keta injorantet kokepalare nuk kane respekt per jeten e tyre dhe rrjedhimisht si mund te ket dikush tjeter me teper respekt se ata vete per vete?
> Problem eshte se i beni iso tifozlleku nje ngjarje te shemtuar qe pavarsisht arsyes nuk duhet te pranohet kurre si normalitet shoqeror!*


Tamom si klysh Saliu ke fol ,se ato e kane ket mllef.
Edhe Komunistat kshu flisnin ne kohen e enverit.
Ptuuuuuuu plehre.
Edhe te vdekur si lini njerzit e qete.

Kur kto "ekstremistat kokpalare" luftonin krah per krah me studentet e 91 per te sjelle kancerin e shqiperise ne pushtet ,atehere kta burra ishin heronj per disa ,ndersa tani qe kerkojne as me pak as me shume leket e premtuara jane ekstremiste dhe kokepalare.

Edhe mos na hap barkun kur perdor terma "qeveri e dajthte" ,ku e ka rolin e te djathtes kjo qeveri mer injorant. Asnje e djathte ne bote nuk i le njerzit ne balte ,te digjen, sic i lejne kto kamunistat qe fshihen nen petkun e PD.

----------


## Noellag

Sa keq u vjen ... ah sa keq..  Njerez qe derdhin lote krokodili...  Mua me vjen keq qe ky njeri u perdor per te shfryre mllefe politike nga njerez qe kane urrejtje politike.

----------


## toni54

ngushellime familjes....

----------


## daniel00



----------


## Nice_Boy

_Vetvrasja nuk eshte zgjidhje! Ky ka marr shpirtin e vet ne qaf dhe ca fitoi? I la dhimbje familjes , shoqeris dhe shkoj si qeni ne rruth(nje fjale popullore kosovare).

Tarifa per demshperblimin e ish te denuarve politike, 18.6$ ne dite 

Sekretari i Pergjithshem i Ministrise se Financave, Dorjan Teliti, ne reagimin e tij ndaj greves se urise se ish te denuarve politike dhe pershkallezimin e saj, tha se asnje qindarke nuk u eshte dhene atyre nga qeverite e meparshme socialiste. "Ky eshte nje demshperblim, i cili filloi gjate qeverisjes se djathte pas vitit 1992, u nderpre gjate qeverisjes socialiste dhe rifilloi dhe po kryhet perseri vetem nga kjo mazhorance. Vlera e demshperblimit te dhene nga kjo qeveri, eshte me e larta e dhene nga cdo vend tjeter ish-komunist ne bote", - tha Teliti. Sipas tij, tarifa per demshperblim e aplikuar nga qeveria shqiptare, eshte 18.6 dollare ne dite. "Ky eshte qendrimi i kesaj qeverie ndaj kesaj shtrese te perndjekurish, te cileve sigurisht kompensimi financiar nuk mund t'ju ktheje vitet e humbura, por rivendos drejtesine e munguar dhe eshte konfirmim i vemendjes se kesaj mazhorance ndaj kesaj shtrese", - u shpreh ai. 
_

----------


## daniel00

Flet bashkëshortja: Tragjedi e paralajmëruar, e solli indiferenca e shtetit



TIRANË-Edlira Beko, bashkëshortja e ish-të burgosurit Lirak Beko, 47 vjec në një intervistë për mediat tha se ‘indiferenca e shtetit po sjell tragjedi në jetët e tyre”. 

Zonja Beko, c’mund të na thoni për mediat? 
Sic e dini kjo ishte e paralajmëruar, arsyet dihen. Përvecse ekonomike, është shkelje e dinjitetit të tij dhe gjithë atyre që janë në atë grevë. Indiferenca shumë e madhe e këtij shtetit tonë demokratik. 
E keni takuar Lirakun? 
Nuk e kam parë, nuk jam futur brenda sepse është tepër rëndë. Nuk më lënë mjekët. 
Ku ndodheshit në momentin që ai kreu aktin? 
Isha në treg duke bërë pazar sepse kam vajzën me temperaturë. 
Po thoni se e dinit që do të vetëdigjej? 
Ata e paralajmëruan në gazeta, në televizione, e thanë me gojën plot që do të vetëdigjen nëse shteti nuk u plotëson kërkesat. 

(d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Uriel

Ky demshperblimi me 18.6$ dita me duket i ngjashem me lajmin bombastik te tv Klan, qe Norvegjia na qenkesh mbrapa Shqiperise ne ndertimin e rrugve. Te pakten respektoni te vdekurin, edhe sikur hasmi me i madh te ishte.

Drite paste!

----------


## Nete

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCI5bvwYz24


Mjaft shpejt paskan reaguar,ncnc mendja e njeriut,keq per te e keq per familjen e tij ne cfare menyre e vetvritet!!

Iu preht shpirti ne paqe.

----------


## POKO

edhe ne kosove kishte me mijra e mijra te burgosur politik,nga regjimi komunist sllave...po i njejti me ate te shqiperise,vetem se shqiperi  perdoren mashen e tyre enver kurven per te vra e shtype ate vend.

si thoni ju tani ???...te gjithe ato mijra te burgosur ne kosove,duhet te dalin tashti e te kerkojne para tek qeveria Thaci,per ato qe ju beri sistemi sllavo komunist deri ne vit 1999  ???


ju ka plas urretja syte,o te cmendur,o njerez pa truuuuuuuu pffffff

----------

